# EAN strichcodes generieren



## ARadauer (14. Mai 2007)

hi leute, 
ich hab eine reihe EAN codes, und müsste daraus Bilder generieren. Kennt jemand eine Biblithek mit der das möglcih ist oder hat jemand selber schon mal sowas geschreiben....

danke


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich sollte das hier reichen aber ich bin mal nicht so ...

Zum selber denken: hier

Für die ersten Hilfestellungen: hier

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## ARadauer (15. Mai 2007)

hab mich in wikipedia schon informiert, war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich die breiten richtig hinkriege. ich habs schon mit einer barcode schriftart versucht, aber ich dachte mir dass vielleicht soetwas prodoktiv bereits einsetzt und gute erfahrungen gemacht hat.

ich werd jetzt mal die klasse vom dritten link ausprobieren. danke für die hilfe


----------



## SnooP (15. Mai 2007)

die ultimative sache dafür: barcode4j ... kann dir svg und dann mit Hilfe von Batik alles mögliche generieren...
http://barcode4j.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ARadauer (15. Mai 2007)

ned schlecht! danke


----------

